# Water Bottle - a few questions



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I want to teach Duncan to drink out of water bottle since he gets his mouth so wet when he drinks from a bowl, and I can see the hair starting to stain there. I have a few questions:

1- I bought a hamster bottle from Petsmart before I realized that they sell dog ones - is it really the same thing?

2- How high to mount it? I put it on his pen and he started biting it and got the whole metal stem in his mouth and that made me nervous. Should it be tall enough that he can only reach the the tip if he looks up?

3- How on earth did you get your dog to figure it out? Would PB on the tip work? Any other tips?

I hope all of this makes sense. I did a search on the forum and couldn't find the answers. Thanks!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jen~ You need to get one that's made for dogs, the hamster one is way too small. It should be mounted so that the tip of the drinking tube is at the same height as his shoulders (measure from the floor to the top of the shoulder) You can try PB or cream cheese on the tip.

Also, thought I'd share pix w/you the stands my DH makes and sells :biggrin1: He just made a beautiful black lacquer one that I haven't gotten a shot of yet. He takes custom orders. If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie, those water bottle stands are wonderful with the raised bowls !!! Very clever.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Leslie, those water bottle stands are wonderful with the raised bowls !!! Very clever.


Sharlene, Thanks. They were borne out of necessity. Tori is a "bowl tipper" so, we needed something that she couldn't tip or drag around the room. I'm quite fortunate to have a DH who is very talented in woodworking


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie's husband's look like fine furniture. I also love that there is a bowl beneath the water spout...there will inevitably be drips, I'd imagine, and to not have to worry about that mess would be wonderful. He makes such beautiful water bottle pieces! I don't have one of them, but sure do admire them!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't have one of Leslie's husband's bottle stands, but I do have one that another forum member's husband makes and I love them. And yes, you have to get the larger bottles that are made for large birds - literally, that's what they're made for. The Lixit brands are best - get the quart sized ones either in glass or plastic - make sure you get a bottle that works with whatever stand you're wanting to buy. With Susan's husband's stands (below) the bottle is included in the price as he uses part of the bottle parts to make the stand. Just FYI.

Here's a picture of one of the ones I have (I also have a plastic one) - with Kubrick and Hitchcock fighting over it!










The reason I also really like this stand is because it's adjustable in height - you can move it up as your puppy grows! Here's the thread about the stands if you want to see it:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6684&highlight=Susan+water+bottle

In either case, if you add a dollop of either cream cheese or peanut butter to the bottom, you should get him to start drinking it right away. I was able to do it without it, actually, just by touching it with my finger and showing Kubrick the water coming out of it. He started licking it quite happily after that.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh those are so nice looking ~ I wish I (or DH) was a bit more handy!

I bought this one:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752723

This may be a silly question, but when you say I need a bigger one for a dog, is the bottle bigger or the tip he gets the water out of?

And now I just read the reviews online and no one seemed to think it worked very well anyway. Thankfully it wasn't that expensive, since I am not sure if they will take it back now since it's opened. And this is why I usually buy things online where I can research it to death, and I just bought this on a whim in the store.

And he loves PB, so I'll try that when I get a new one.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jen if you are using a wire crate for Duncan, you can also mount a lixit bottle to the crate and skip getting a holder, although I love the ones made by Leslie's and Susan's husbands...this is what I have done for Posh. I just leave her kennel door open all day and she goes and gets a drink when she needs to. I have also purchased the lixit glass bottle intended for large parrots and dogs. It is really nice compared to the plastic bottle I first bought from Petco. I ordered it online, and it was pretty reasonable considering how "hefty" and great it is. I just used the hardware/mounting system it came with to put on her crate. It's probably a little lower than it should be, but she has no problem getting hydrated at the height it's at. She just lies down to get a drink. 

It's funny, but I don't think you'll even need to put peanut butter on the "straw" for Duncan to understand/get drinking from a water bottle vs. a bowl. Posh came to us at six months old and she had drank from a "fountain" at her breeder's house. I installed her water bottle on her crate, and my husband started giving me grief immediately with a "how are you going to train her to drink out of that?" I don't think he the whole sentence out of his mouth before she was licking the water out of the bottle.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> I don't have one of Leslie's husband's bottle stands, but I do have one that another forum member's husband makes and I love them. And yes, you have to get the larger bottles that are made for large birds - literally, that's what they're made for. The Lixit brands are best - get the quart sized ones either in glass or plastic - make sure you get a bottle that works with whatever stand you're wanting to buy. With Susan's husband's stands (below) the bottle is included in the price as he uses part of the bottle parts to make the stand. Just FYI.
> 
> Here's a picture of one of the ones I have (I also have a plastic one) - with Kubrick and Hitchcock fighting over it!
> 
> ...


Lina~ Steve's are quite nice but, didn't fit with my decor. I do plan to get one of his, though, to use outside since they won't rust and Tori still has issues w/bowl tipping.

My DH is able make his adjustable, as well. In fact, the one he just did in black lacquer is adjustable. He also makes his w/glass or plastic bottles, whichever is preferred.

I think they both are wonderful, just made for different tastes/decor/uses 



Duncan'sMom said:


> Oh those are so nice looking ~ I wish I (or DH) was a bit more handy!
> 
> I bought this one:
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752723
> ...


You want to get the larger waterer (1 qt. w/a 5/8 in. tube) Lina mentioned. Here's a link to the glass one. Here's a link to the plastic one.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

You want to get the larger waterer (1 qt. w/a 5/8 in. tube) Lina mentioned. Here's a link to the glass one. Here's a link to the plastic one.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the links!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- Could you make sure to post pictures of the black one when you can get them done???

I had 3 dogs (including the temporary acd puppy!) that transitioned to the water bottle in a few minutes and one stubborn monster who fought it for along time. What it finally took was my husband not being home and me not putting out a dish she could carry into the living room. Now she likes the water bottle  But I had to do some tough love with her.

My dogs go from 7-10.5 inches so I try to keep the water dish between height. The largest one (Dora) can often times be found laying down and stretching her neck. I also think it is cause she gets lazy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I really need to go back to the Water bottle thing! I just do not like Dexter beard being so wet.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*We have a Leslie one and my dogs faces are cleaner because of it*

They learned how to use it with the bit of creme cheese on it. Riki learned to use it first, then Daisy. I can hear them slurping and the little metal sound it makes when the water comes out.

No more stains on our hardwoods from dripping water bowls or condensation...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie- Could you make sure to post pictures of the black one when you can get them done???


Here it is


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I really like that one!!!! I may have to do some shopping when I finally get out there! Right now probably end of July (ugh!!! We will have to play catch up later this week.)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, I love the black one. Your husband does such a great job on them.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ July!!! Oh, well, we'll take you whenever we can get you 

Susan~ Thanks, he is quite talented. So, is Steve still taking orders? I really need one for the patio. Tori continues to tip over every bowl I put out there and when Rascal, the Pekingese, is here she refuses to drink from anything other than the bottles (I think it's hard for her to drink from a bowl w/her short snout)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen,
I have one of the beautiful wooden ones that Leslie's hubby made. and I LOVE IT!! So much less mess, and all three of mine use it with absulutely no problem. I just had to push the ball with my finger, and once one of them got it, the other two joined in. I even got my last foster to use it as well.
I ordered a second plastic water bottle, and once one bottle is finished, I fill the other one, and is ready to be replaced quickly whenever needed. 
Here are pictures of Lily and Lexi using it.


----------



## gogolf211 (Jan 5, 2009)

*I LOVE my new water bottle holder!!*



Leslie said:


> Here it is


Leslie, Thank you so much for my custom black water bottle holder!! I absolutely love it and it's a gorgeous addition to my kitchen. Risa thinks it's the greatest thing too! We'll probably have to adjust it lower when my new Coton arrives but the middle height is perfect for just Risa.

Thanks for having us over on Monday. Risa had a blast chasing Tori! They got along so well! Did you get that raw off Tori's ear? lol..=D

**To anyone thinking of going the water bottle route, I'd highly recommend getting on from Leslie's hubby. Besides them being beautiful, the holders are really well made and the quality is impeccable. I got mine in custom black and it is absolutely stunning and really sturdy. Plus, if you live near by, your baby can maybe go over to Leslie's and play with Tori. =)**

-Irene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

boo hoo, I had to have mine shipped. I sure wish we could have visited Tori when getting ours!! The black one is beautiful. Leslie, I have to agree, the quality is fabulous and he seems to be able to make it to fit any decor!! 
It is so much nicer to see it in my kitchen than a water dish with a mat underneath.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Irene~ I'm so glad you like the dish. I am biased and have always thought they were very great. It's nice to know others think so, too. 

It was great watching Risa and Tori have so much fun together. You'll have to bring him when you bring back the dish for repair** I just posted a new thread w/a few of the pix I took of them playing.

Laurie~ I'd have loved for you to have come to get yours in person or if there'd been any way for me to have hand delivered it to you, I would have :hug:

** I got a call last night from a distraught Irene telling me she came home from work to find that Risa had chewed the corner of his dish. DH told her to bring it back and he'd see what he could do to fix it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> So, is Steve still taking orders?


Yes. he is. We have two now that I think he is saving for donations so if you are interested, let me know and he can purchase the stainless to make a few more.

For those who don't know, my husband makes a stainless steel version of a bottle holder. Because it is stainless, it will not rust and will basically last forever. The bottle height is adjustable. It takes up very little space. Unlike the beautiful ones Leslie's husband makes, the one Steve makes, while attractive in its own right, is more utliitarian rather than decorative. It can be used inside or outside in the shade. There is a thread about them in the "Items for Sale" section of the forum, if anyone is intersted. We don't keep them on hand though, they are pretty much made to order because it's not actually a business.
I think it's pretty cool that my DH and Leslie's DH both used thier talents to create similar but different things for thier pups. I know Steve, and probably Leslie's DH had a little prodding to do it though.  Who was it that built the lookout tower over the Jacuzzi for thier pups? There's some talent amongst the people on this forum,that's for sure.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have one of Steve's for Oliver and Comet. *It is great!!!*


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby's New Water Bottle Stand*

Leslie's husband made the black stand for Toby and we love it!!! He does awesome work and I'm trying to find out what else he can build for Toby. Any ideas, y'all?

Thanks again, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this. We returned late yesterday from a 6 day family camping trip. There was no internet nor cell service. Although I'm feeling quite rested, I'm also feeling quite disconnected... 

Patti~ I'm surprised at how quickly it arrived! I'm sure DH will be pleased to hear how much you and Toby like it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Patti- I liked that style too! I really like the water bottle system


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am really thinking about the water bottle holder.Can anyone tell me how tall they are?I also have a cat,will a cat drink out of it too?Ace just gets his face so wet i would like to get one to keep his face dry.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jen, that particular bottle may actually work, but I'd advise you to avoid ANY of the flip-top bottles. Yes, they are easy to fill, but they are really hard on the dog's tongue. The other bottles have a ball in the tip of the nozzle that is smooth and doesn't hurt the tongue. Your bottle has a little prong wire that the animal has to move with their tongue and it is hard to move. I've trained a couple of my dogs to use them on travel crates, but I still have some dogs that will get completely dehydrated because they refuse to use it. It must really hurt.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> will a cat drink out of it too


I doubt it. We loaned ours to our neighbors who have four cats. They had one who had to wear a cone and they thought it might work for her but she refused to learn to use it, no matter what they used to entice her. None of the four ever learned to use it.

As for how tall they are, are you asking about the stands themselves or the height of the bottle/nozzle? The ones my DH makes are adjustable so that the user can choose the bottle height depending upon the height of the dog. It can be used with small puppies or adults. It's probably not going to work for a tall lab or a standard poodle but my Sheltie uses it.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes the size of the stand,i also have a mini aussie i think it would work for him.


----------

